# Spotted Spurge



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

Anyone know of a selective that kills spotted spurge? I've tried tenacity and Drive.. neither touched it. Lurking the forum, I'm not seeing anything for certain other than roundup. I can pull out by hand easily, but it has spread to crazy levels.

Thanks.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Those are both for grassy weeds. Spruge is a broadleaf - try any brand of 3 way you like.


----------



## BH Green (Apr 9, 2020)

@Scott I'm in the same boat - mine is really spreading to the point where hand pulling would be tough.

I've got a bunch of spurge near the root zone of a silver maple tree so I'm looking for something that kills spurge without Dicamba in it. I have *T-Zone* which I'm pretty sure would take it out but I'm worried it will get into the tree roots through the soil.

*WBG CCO* has spurge on the label (Active ingredient is _Tryclopyr, triethylamine salt_), and according to Ortho: "can be applied under lawn trees and will not be taken up by their root systems".

Any other suggestions for selective, post emergence, spurge-killing herbicides that won't affect tree roots?


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

I ended up cooking mine out. Not intentionally... I first tried tenacity and thought it didn't work, a week later everything I sprayed was dead. May have not dosed it right, may have been the heat... just did an overseed last week and back in business with the PRG.



FYI, I used the 5 iron blend from United seeds. Really great growth and color. Can't wait to do another round in the fall.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Following. We seem to have developed a bumper crop of this stuff too.


----------

